# Best cost effective wheel cleaner ?



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi all Im currently looking for the best cost effective wheel cleaner.
Im currently using VP Billberry but its not working grear for me as Im using it at 4:1 and still find myself having to really agitate it to get results, this is adding lots of time to a valet having to agitate each wheel.

I appreciate that sometimes you have to agitate manky wheels but it seems even the less grimey wheels need abit of elbow grease at even at 4:1.

Ok so Im a mobile valeter and due to idiot competition who have set their prices low I have to compete so need to use cost effective products. 
What Im looking for is a decent wheel cleaner with good dilution ratios thats cheap and around the same price as Bilberry in 5 litres. 
Any ideas ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel.... best hands down so it seems. But unfortunately double the budget.


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Tombo said:


> Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel.... best hands down so it seems. But unfortunately double the budget.


Thanks, do you know what it can be diluted to ? If it has half the the product dilution but is twice the price then it works out the same really. Plus if its good stuff it will save time on each wheel.


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Spanish_Fiesta said:


> Thanks, do you know what it can be diluted to ? If it has half the the product dilution but is twice the price then it works out the same really. Plus if its good stuff it will save time on each wheel.


BH can be diluted up to 1:1 with water, however if your doing for a living Megs Meguiar's Wheel Brightener is right up there and with a normal dilution ratio of 4:1

I use both but for a 2-3 cars a week i would use BH 5+ i would go megs as your a business :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

If cost is an issue get some Autosmart smart wheels. Haven't used it myself but it's just a typical alkaline based concentrated wheel cleaner much like Bilberry. The cheaper you get it the more profit for you. 

Something like autowheels from BH though brilliant will cost you a fortune.

Ps. Read your other comment. If the wheels your having to clean are in a right state I'd consider looking into acid based products. My suggestion being devils juice from KKD. Dilute it down as instructed, avoid the centre caps and you'll be fine. Should cut through grime better than the alkaline wheel cleaners without too much additional risk plus it's cost effective.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> If cost is an issue get some Autosmart smart wheels. Haven't used it myself but it's just a typical alkaline based concentrated wheel cleaner much like Bilberry. The cheaper you get it the more profit for you.
> 
> Something like autowheels from BH though brilliant will cost you a fortune.
> 
> Ps. Read your other comment. If the wheels your having to clean are in a right state I'd consider looking into acid based products. My suggestion being devils juice from KKD. Dilute it down as instructed, avoid the centre caps and you'll be fine. Should cut through grime better than the alkaline wheel cleaners without too much additional risk plus it's cost effective.


Another one for smartwheels, its epic stuff

If you cant get to an AS rep, KKD brakeaway is very good, cheap and highly diluteable.

KKD devils juice for the minging wheels but best to do a small test spot first as it can eat poor refurb jobs / corroded wheels


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

+1 for Autosmart Smart wheels. 

Used it neat on a friends car - drove over 10k miles without getting the car washed and neat smart wheels brought them up to nearly as good as new


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Another here for Smart wheels, use it daily.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Autoglanz - Alkalloy

Massively diluteable & good cleaning power


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Eddmeister said:


> Autoglanz - Alkalloy
> 
> Massively diluteable & good cleaning power


This^^. 
Fantastic value wheel cleaner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Another thumbs up for Autosmart Smart Wheels another good cleaner which isn't mentioned on this forum is Malco's Brake Off really good for caked/baked on brake dust snd won't break the bank.:thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Hard work is the cheapest solution. That sounds so pretentious, I'm sorry. 


I've just got CG Diablo and found it considerably better than Bilberry. Then again, I could rub filtered water on my wheels and get at least the same results as Bilberry.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

+1 smart wheels


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have previously used smart wheels and have to agree it does a good job. I'm currently using angel wax bilberry and find it just as good, I'm not sure what reps charge for smart wheels but you can get 5 litres of bilberry for £20.


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Sorry Ive not replied to any of these comments, Ive been mega busy and not had time to log in.
Ive just read through every comment and I will look into getting some of the Autosmart stuff.... Hope I can find some in Spain.
Thankyou for all the feedback guys.


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Just had a read up on Autoglanz Alkalloy aswell Id I think this is the better option for me as its readily available here in Spain. Dilution ratios of upto 20:1 sounds good, obviously Im not expecting 20:1 to remove welded on brake dust but thiss stuff sounds really good.


----------

